# A community based work of fiction? Composite fiction/meta fiction?



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Is anyone interested in participating in writing a shared work of fiction?

I just finished reading the English translation of "If on a winter's night, a traveller" and I feel a community piece inspired by this type of structure could be fun.

The book is basically composed of a variety of first chapters of stories, which are then cut off as the 'reader' is no longer able to read the rest of the story, plus elements of meta fiction which weaves it all together in a clever and more satisfying way. (if this sounds silly, then read the book!)

Assuming there will be willing participants, the idea is to have a series of standalone chapters, based either as "first chapter" type stories as in the Italo Calvino book, along with other short stories either based on meta fiction aspects (and perhaps some self-referential aspects) and perhaps other philosophical ideas that you may be interested in that you feel could be tied in with the book somehow.

The story will be posted on the forum as each chapter is submitted.

There would be a few rules, if anyone thinks their idea for a chapter will tie in well at a certain point then they can reserve a position in the book, provided they also suggest a deadline by which their chapter will be (more or less) done.

There will be some basic quality standards, of both spirit, content and grammar (small issues can of course be corrected afterwards).

Themes can include things you are interested in from your own life, you can also borrow themes and motifs from other literature so long as you add a novel element.

Is this something that some of you may be interested in? 
Or perhaps a related idea?


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow...this sounds like a pretty interesting idea. As a an aspiring writer (one of my _many_ hobbies), I really wouldn't mind taking time out to work on this with you, if you don't mind  I just need you to be a little more specific(or clear) on what exactly the topics would be. Sorry, sometimes it takes a little explaining for me to understand things...


----------

